# From Finland to the US



## GingerNaps (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello,

I am a Finnish lady hoping to move to the US once I complete my university degree (Master of Arts with Honors, Film & Art History) in 2009. Prior to my studies, I have work experience in the health care industry (personal care). Finding work in film and the arts is very difficult in my home country.

Does anyone have any tips and pointers for what would be the best way to proceed with this? My dream would be to obtain an immigrant visa one day.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Take a J1 break before you finish your studies (BUNAC or similar) and, while you're here, network like crazy. Still give you a less than one in a thousand chance of making it to residency.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Finding work in film and the arts is not easy in the US, either. Especially with a brand new degree and no experience in the field. Doing an internship or job exchange, as fatbrit suggests, would give you a chance to see the industry for yourself and network a bit but ultimately you'll need some experience back home before you'll have much chance of finding a job in the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Another, although expensive, option would be to complete a master's degree in the US, and use that to try and bootstrap yourself into a job.


----------

